# hydroponic fish bowl



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Just ordered this hydroponics system and plan to use it for a betta and herbs. (Thanks, callisto9 for sharing the find!) It has an airpump and I'll probably look at putting in a small heater and moss for the betta. :biggrin:


----------



## callisto9 (Aug 26, 2012)

Can't wait to get mine.  I know of at least three people who have bought one now since I posted this! Excited.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

It's a great execution of the system... I've seen others that didn't seem like they'd work in the long run. I can't wait either!:bounce: 

Scoping out potential desk lamps. What do you plan on using?


----------



## callisto9 (Aug 26, 2012)

Not sure about the lighting. Might just sit it next to a window and let nature do the work. We'll see. I already have a million things plugged in at home, so not looking for another. 

I had AeroGardens for a few years, but I got rid of them all. Kind-of a hassle and their customer service was absolute crap.


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

Hate to put a dampener on things but a betta is never going to poop enough to support 5 pots of herbs even in low light. Moss hates low nutrient conditions and will quickly die off in that set up. To provide a little cover for the poor fish you would need heavy root feeders and nutritious substrate as aquatic plants compete poorly with terrestrial ones for nutrients in the water column. 

This is a gimmick, a planted HOB would do the same thing better.


----------



## callisto9 (Aug 26, 2012)

Basil grows just fine next to a window and will grow with little nutrients, too. I had AeroGardens for a few years and they all grew just fine with little/no nutrients. 

I don't see it as a gimmick at all and I'm excited to try it out. :fish: To each their own if you don't want one!


----------



## ony (Apr 1, 2011)

I grow mint ATM in my bettas HOB (a little change from ornamental plants), it needs regular macro ferts and I doubt my HOB has as much planting space. If the plants are growing they needs nutrients from somewhere and I don't see where that is with no ferts and no water changes.


----------



## Kehy (Feb 5, 2012)

Maybe try a more bioload heavy fish, or group of fish? Depending on the size, you could probably have a small group of shrimp as well. I have Heterandria Formosa, and those things are tiny, I can see how even a pair or trio could be comfortable in something as small as 1 gallon...as long as they didn't breed.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

I agree, I think it depends on what you put in and the bio load. It's still a hydroponics system so if needed, you can add the required plant ferts. And I like the space for the beta, it's a cool looking bowl in itself. 

I've mapped out a perfect spot for it in the kitchen in front of a northern window, so it will work nicely for herbs (with supplemental lighting- might do a pendant light). 

Right now, my herb garden is in the side veggie garden outside and I miss the fresh herbs during the winter. I plan to plant thyme as well as basil, oregano... I know those for sure.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Basil (if you keep it trimmed down), Thyme and Oregano would be perfect in that setup. All are easy and require very little to thrive. The waste from even a single Betta would be plenty. As others have suggested, you can add ferts if you need.

That said - mosses do really well in low-nutrient environments. Otherwise, shrimp keepers wouldn't have tanks filled to the rim with moss variety after moss variety.


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

I love the idea, but there's no such thing as a self-sustaining system on that scale. I'd do it for the fun and the novelty, but I would go into it expecting to have to add to it to keep it going.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

somewhatshocked said:


> Basil (if you keep it trimmed down), Thyme and Oregano would be perfect in that setup. All are easy and require very little to thrive. The waste from even a single Betta would be plenty. As others have suggested, you can add ferts if you need.
> 
> That said - mosses do really well in low-nutrient environments. Otherwise, shrimp keepers wouldn't have tanks filled to the rim with moss variety after moss variety.


I agree, the moss I've grown in the past didn't seem to require extra nutrients. Was actually pretty easy going.

I expect I'll be keeping the basil well trimmed... 



Silmarwen said:


> I love the idea, but there's no such thing as a self-sustaining system on that scale. I'd do it for the fun and the novelty, but I would go into it expecting to have to add to it to keep it going.


I agree, and they don't market it as such. There's a hatch access for feeding the fish and doing top offs, and I'll be adding a heater where the air line runs. Will definitely monitor water quality. 

I've seen hydroponic systems work with fish as the ferts, so I suspect this isn't that far off depending on what plants/fish load is maintained.

Kehy, it's 3g so would definitely work as a shrimp tank although I don't think bettas do well with shrimps. Maybe a small harem of female bettas. :icon_cool It doesn't ship out until March, so I have time to ponder the possibilities!


----------



## Silmarwen (Sep 21, 2012)

bluestems said:


> I agree, and they don't market it as such. There's a hatch access for feeding the fish and doing top offs, and I'll be adding a heater where the air line runs. Will definitely monitor water quality.
> 
> I've seen hydroponic systems work with fish as the ferts, so I suspect this isn't that far off depending on what plants/fish load is maintained.


Not much in the aquatic pet world IS advertised honestly/healthily; while a betta could be kept healthily in there (You said 3 gallons?), there will be a lot of very disappointed people who are finding that one thing or the other dies because they relied on advertising claims and didn't put in the research to determine a healthy symbiosis.

Hydroponic systems with fish fertilizer could work wonderfully! Just... Not with a single fish.


----------



## bluestems (Feb 7, 2012)

Silmarwen said:


> Not much in the aquatic pet world IS advertised honestly/healthily; while a betta could be kept healthily in there (You said 3 gallons?), there will be a lot of very disappointed people who are finding that one thing or the other dies because they relied on advertising claims and didn't put in the research to determine a healthy symbiosis.
> 
> Hydroponic systems with fish fertilizer could work wonderfully! Just... Not with a single fish.


True, I always cringed when I see those aquarium boxes with the tanks overloaded with large fish. 

According to the FAQ section, it's 3g. Dims are 10"x11"x6" I give them props for at least suggesting the ~1" fish per gallon as a general rule, and giving some reasonable ideas for fish stock. As with anything though, consumers should always do their own research.


----------

